# Injection to stop dog coming in season?



## ameeyal (29 September 2011)

Hi Just a quick question, my bitch has come in season 5 weeks early, this weekend i have my friends uncastrated male to stay with us for a week, can she have an injection? and does anyone know how much it will cost Thanks.


----------



## whisp&willow (29 September 2011)

no idea-  but the safest bet is to keep them apart.


----------



## EAST KENT (29 September 2011)

The vets would take your money and say it is safe,based on practical experience though it eventually leads to a pyometra..best not.


----------



## Supertrooper (29 September 2011)

East Kent - I think you'd find alot of vets actually wouldn't recommend it.

OP - is she already in season? If so it won't really work. Also there is a very high risk of pyometra's. I'd either get someone else to look after the male or keep them totally seperate xxx


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 September 2011)

As said, it seems to greatly increase the risk of pyo, and I think nowadays vets are not keen to administer it.  I had a bitch have the injection once many years ago, she had a very important agility show coming up, and as I also did breed showing with her , and planned to have one more litter from her, she was not spayed.  The injection did stop the season (although she had it before she came in), she then had a very weird season 3 months later, then an apparently normal season but missed when mated, and a few weeks later was "not right" and a visit to the vet showed a closed pyo, so she was spayed as an emergency.  I would never have the injection again for any of mine.


----------



## ameeyal (29 September 2011)

Goodness i didnt know the injection was a bad idea, best keep them apart then mmmm that will be fun .


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 September 2011)

OT but how did your other visitor get on? The one that didn't get much work and was stiff, did he come right? PM me if you prefer 
Would also love to know how the little black girlie you bred that was rehomed via this site is getting on, now that I have gone over to the dark side myself


----------



## Oenoke (29 September 2011)

I did enquire earlier this year as I qualified for Crufts agility (probably the only time in my lifetime), so didn't want to miss it, my vet said she could, but would rather not as others have said, increased risk of pyo, luckily I didn't need to as she came into season early Feb, so although we didn't get to go to training before Crufts as she was in season, we didn't miss Crufts, where we got a 4th in Novice Agility.


----------



## karen_c (29 September 2011)

As well as the risk of pyometra, if her season has already started then the injection would take 5-7 days to suppress her...best bet to keep them well apart, or see if someone else can look after your friend's dog for them...


----------

